# how to kill mice painless...?



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying 3 females and 1 male and try breeding them for my snakes but i dont know how people kill the pinkies? I was told that u just put the pinkies in the freezer and they go to sleep without being in pain? But someone i know gets a pencil, puts it on their necks and hits the end to break their necks, claims its the most humane way to do it? any ideas guys cuz i dont think i could break the necks of the poor lil sods.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Putting them straight in the freezer is not humane or painless. I breed for food, but have not had to cull pinkies - I grow mine on and use CO2 to cull the adults. Apparently pinkies are difficult to cull this way due to their high CO2 tolerance. I think your friend may be right. I would like other peoples opinions on how to cull pinkies too, in case I do decide to breed anything this year.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

pinkies freeze like instantly... it is fast.


----------



## GTE_BOA (Feb 5, 2009)

HABU said:


>


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

HABU said:


> pinkies freeze like instantly... it is fast.


I would imagine that may be correct, if you think about how quickly pinkies defrost and that they will die if you leave them without anything to keep them warm.

but then again i suppose its best to do the pencil thing, it should work fine but I think you get the spasam thing when you break the neck


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my grandma worked in a lab for cambridge, and was in charge of all of the mice.
so she has killed many hundreds of thousnands, using many methods.
she has taught my dad and and OH how to do it kindly and the most human way.. at home.

neck, pencil tail pull.. 

dead practically instantly, once you have the hang of it.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Take a reasonably tight grip to the back of the neck, give the base of the tail a short sharp pull. This will kill them instantly, just make sure you hold them in the air for 10 secs or so to allow for defication and spasming to cease.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pinkies and fluffs die in the freezer in about 2 mins.
the others, i personally smack them over the head.. instant death, much quicker than the _humane _way of CO2...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Forefinger under the neck, thumb on the top of the neck just above the shoulders, one hand hold of the tail, push down the neck with your thumb whilst pulling the tail - this can be done within a second and the mouse cant feel a thing if done right. And yes, pinkies die within seconds of being put in a freezer. Best if flash frozen though.


----------

